# VHS Y Booster De 36 dB Como Transmisor De TV En Canal 3



## djchinomix (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, como e visto en la red hay experiencias y experimentos hechos con VHS Y Booster para hacer un transmisor de tv.
Yo tengo dos Booster De 36 dB y un VHS que se ve en el canal 3 por lo cual quiero transmitir esa señal y ver si se puede amplificar con esos booster y que antena debo ocupar.
Lo ideal seria un alcance de 1 Km, aca dejo una imagen en la que sale un esquema que dice que se puede transmitir hasta 3 millas.
Muchos Saludos A Todos...Espero su ayuda.


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2007)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Por favor traten de ayudarme con este proyecto...Por favor.





> 2.7 Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.



Saludos[/code]


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2007)

djchinomix No tengo idea sobre estas cosas, pero visto que no has recibido respuestas voy a delirar un poco con tu esquema...Tras haber experimentado con transmisores de fm y convertirlos en receptores (por error ), asumo que eso de los boosters es posible... ahora, se me ocurre que si los boosters son activos, habrìa que dar vuelta los transistores que supongo traen.

De cualquier manera, te recomendarìa que primero experimentes con transmisores de am (asumiendo que armaste alguno de fm)... una vez que logres algunas experiencias, al menos elementales con los transmisores de am, simplemente serà custiòn de aplicar una señal de video a la entrada en lugar de una de audio y hacerlo funcionar a la frecuencia correspondiente al canal en el que queres transmitir. A diferencia de la imagen, el sonido se transmite por fm, separado en 5.5 o 6 mhz (no me acuerdo si es arriba o abajo del video). Naturalmente podes incorporar un codificador estèreo jeje

Aca te paso un par de transmisores para que te entretengas un rato:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm

Enjoy it!

Dano, creo que djchinomix solo posteó su segundo mensaje por esperar una respuesta y no por mantener este topic en el tope de la lista.

Saludos,


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 24, 2007)

gracias dj glenn.
No tenia idea que el video se transmitia en amplitud. a eso lo del transformador de los circuitos de pablin. voy a experimentar lo que dices a ver como me va.

Saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2007)

djchinomix, aca te paso algunos màs...
http://zeus.eed.usv.ro/misc/mirrors/cc/circuit.htm/0028.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~petlibrary/rfmod.htm
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/rf/tv_tx.htm

El primero ademàs de parecer un poco mas sencillo, es màs claro en su funcionamiento.

Yo por aca tenìa una vieja enciclopedia de electronica donde habìa una lista de frecuencias usadas por los canales... dejame buscarla y te lo posteo.

Saludos,


----------



## javieromero (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola:
Mi nombre es Javieromero soy chileno y dee Concepción, y me encantaria hacerles unas consultas y sugerencias sobre el sistema del transmisor de TV  a base de boosters:
Preguntas:
1)¿Algunos de uds. han probado el transmisor? ¿que resultados le dieron?
2)¿Uds. creen que es posible remplazar el VCR por un MOdulador RF?
3)¿Culatos metros o kilometros le dieron de alcance?

Sugerencias del sistema:
1)Si quieren transmitir por UHF o por otro canal le recomiendo elaborar una antena de frecuencia (longitud de elementos) deteminados y para eso se calcula 142,5/Mhz de la estación ahi les dejo una tabla de frecuencias para el sistema NTSC.
2)Si quieren transmistir a 3 millas o disminuir de 36 dB a 16 ó 20 dB les suguiero elaborar un atenuador de señal a pianitos (no se coinstruye todo) pero se selecciona la pate deseada por ejemplo (20 dB-36dB=16dB) ahi tambien les dejo un archivo del circuito mas barato y el mas sencillo de montar.

Espero su respuesta con prontitud, ademas quiero saber de que partes de Chile son.
Por su atención gracias.
Atentamente...
Javier Romero


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola Javier Romero.
Gracias por los archivos adjuntos que posteastes.
Referentes a tus preguntas:
1)¿Algunos de uds. han probado el transmisor? ¿que resultados le dieron? 
R:/ Yo lo arme con dos booster de 36 dB pero hacia mucha interferencia en los otros canales y en la radio, no le coloque antena solo un cable de unos 30 cm a la salida del booster. 

2)¿Uds. creen que es posible remplazar el VCR por un MOdulador RF? 
R:/ Yo creo que es lo mismo, si se puede reemplazar.

3)¿Cuatos metros o kilometros le dieron de alcance? 
R:/Cuando lo arme para probar lo hice en el patio de mi casa y se veia adentro en el tv bien (ademas hacia interferencia en todos los canales).

Saludos...


----------



## javieromero (Ene 3, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas:
En fin comprendo lo de las interferencias en otro canales, te sugiero elaborara un filtro anti-interferencias, sus componentes son sencillos de hacer
Filtro Antena

           Imagen (ver archivo adjunto)

      Esquema para la construcción de un simple pero efectivo filtro que ayuda eficazmente a suprimir las interferencias de armónicos  RF en receptores de televisión.

      Quiza eso sirva para emision

Por su atención muchas gracias.

Javier Romero T.

PD: Que pasara con referencia al alcance si uso solo un amplificador?
PD2: Para no dar interferencia la idea es que se calibre con cuidado ajustando por el control o por el cable.


----------



## corsa (Ene 3, 2008)

Olvídate de hacer circuitos. Donde yo resido teniamos un sistema de video comunitario que empezó a emitir como te explico, pero que por motivos legales tuvimos que dejarlo.

Reproductor DVD con entrada de audio y video, utilizando el modulo UHF como emisor. No me acuerdo la marca. Lo podíamos programar desde el canal 21 al 69 de la UHF, sistema PLL. Calidad de imagen similar a DVD.

A la salida de antena se le aplicó un booster de 40db y a la salida de este una antena directiva de TV de UHF dirigida al pueblo. Se logró un alcance de 3 Km. Con un amplificador de 1 watio puedes lograr distancias de 7 y 8 Kilómetros y más, dependiendo de las condiciones geograficas y la instalación. Es lo más sencillo y te dará una muy buena calidad de imagen.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2008)

Como dice el amigo corsa, por ahi es conveniente comprar un modulador de esos que se venden para uso casero... no se cuanto puede llegar a costar, pero parece mucho más conveniente que enredar con transformadores y demas... como ya muchas veces dije, en una de esas solo nos queda jugar con potencia y filtraje jeje

OJO AL PIOJO! no hay nada como lo hecho en casa (a pesar que a veces termina saliendo más caro y aparatoso).


----------



## javieromero (Ene 4, 2008)

Sugiero un modulador de RF, sale mas barato y sería compatible con la VHF y la UHF (supongo)


----------



## javieromero (Ene 4, 2008)

Olvide preguntar al señor corsa si con modulador RF (el modulador comun) servira como emisor en ese sistema.


----------



## corsa (Ene 4, 2008)

Si prefieres comprar un modulador aparte para que realice la función de emisor, es otra opción. Aunque no sé que tal resultados dará. En esta web hay uno que no tiene mala pinta.

http://www.tecatel.com/productoX.php?idp=1127

Nosotros utilizábamos el modulador UHF del reproductor de DVD como emisor porque, además de ser PLL y poder programarlo en el canal que quisiéramos, el DVD disponía de entrada de audio y video, y en nuestro caso era lo más sencillo y barato. Ten en cuenta que de esto hace ya como 8 o 9 años.

Actualmente son pocos lo reproductores de DVD que disponen de entrada de video y audio, solo salidas, incluso muchos no llevan ya ni el modulador de UHF. Quizás en algún modelo descatalogado o antiguo, o incluso en algún codificador satelite.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 6, 2008)

Tardé un poco pero entendí de que hablaba chinomix en el primer post jeje. Concretamente era para transmitir en canal 3 o 4... si se le pregunta a google hay varios amplificador disponbibles para estos canales.

Corza tiene razón con el dvd... yo tengo un dvd sanyo con entrada y salida de rf (como las videocaseteras) y creo que se puede programar para usar en cualquier canal.

De cualquier manera, las videocaseteras también tienen i/o de audio y video... y en estéreo jejejeejejejejejejee será cuestión de recuperar esa vieja reproductora que seguramente pasó a resagos cuando me dijeron que ni me convendría repararla...


----------



## javieromero (Ene 8, 2008)

Una pregunta para el señor Corsa, se reemplazaría el Modulador UHF y el DVD con ese modulador por un simple videograbador. 
Si no tengo una antena direccional y tengo una antena omnidireccional, un reproductor de DVD solo con salida a/v, un booster de 36 dB y no encuentro un modulador de UHF en el comercio ¿que me sugeririas para poder lograr a los 3 kilometros.?
Por su atensión gracias.
javier Romero

PD: El alcance de 3 kilometros es a la redonda o por cada latitud (3 km al norte, 3 al sur....)


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 8, 2008)

olle saludos djchinomix ud ya armo el transmisor de tv domestico que se encuentra en la pag de pablinhttp://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm sera que ya esta probado como funciona como lo armo sera que ud o alguien amable me pueda ayudar 

se lo agradeceria de antemano por que me gustaria hacer mi propio canal

el que YA LKO ARMO ME DIGA HABER SI VALE LA PENA ARMARLO Y SI ESOS COMPONENTES SEAN SENCILLOS DE CONSEGUIR Y ESO SI FACIL DE ARMAR 

GRACIAS  Y MUCHAS SALUDOS


----------



## corsa (Ene 8, 2008)

javieromero dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta para el señor Corsa, se reemplazaría el Modulador UHF y el DVD con ese modulador por un simple videograbador.
> Si no tengo una antena direccional y tengo una antena omnidireccional, un reproductor de DVD solo con salida a/v, un booster de 36 dB y no encuentro un modulador de UHF en el comercio ¿que me sugeririas para poder lograr a los 3 kilometros.?
> Por su atensión gracias.
> javier Romero
> ...



Javier, no entiendo bien tu pregunta sobre reemplazar el modulador. No se si quieres decir que tienes una videograbadora con modulador UHF. Corrígeme si he entendido mal. Si esa grabadora tiene entrada de audio y video entonces sí que podrías utilizar el modulador como emisor y aplicarle a la entrada de audio/video la fuente de señal que quieras, y despues, a la salida de RF del modulador poner un booster amplificador. 

Para conseguir los 3Km con poca potencia lo mejor son las antenas directivas. Con una omnidireccional necesitarías al menos 3 veces más potencia para conseguir al menos la misma cobertura, depende de la situación, altura, obstáculos, etc. Poner 2 o 3 booster en paralelo sería un costo quizas demasiado alto y complejo de realizar. Con antena omnidireccional yo probaría hacer o buscar un amplificador de 300 o 400 miliwatios con 1 o 2 transistores. Y cuanta mas alta pongas la antena mejor. No es lo mismo poner la antena a 5 metros que a 15. 

Espero haber resuelto tu duda.


----------



## Dano (Ene 8, 2008)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> olle saludos djchinomix ud ya armo el transmisor de tv domestico que se encuentra en la pag de pablinhttp://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm sera que ya esta probado como funciona como lo armo sera que ud o alguien amable me pueda ayudar
> 
> se lo agradeceria de antemano por que me gustaria hacer mi propio canal
> 
> ...



Creo que es más facil conseguir una videocasetera además de que su funcionamiento está confirmado.

Montar un canal no es facil además de los impedimentos legales, no es como una fm.

La dificultad de armar un circuito está dada por el conocimiento que el sujeto disponga.

Saludos


----------



## javieromero (Ene 9, 2008)

Aclaraciones al señor corsa:
En realidad entiendo que existe el modulador UHF pero no0 lo encuentro en ninguna parte uno de esos, pero el videograbador tiene la misma funcion que un modulador claro porque tiene modulador de UHF y conecta cualquier fuente.
Entonces que debo usar mejor un modulador o un videograbador.


----------



## corsa (Ene 9, 2008)

Si no encuentras modulador, utiliza la videograbadora. Y ya está, no te compliques.

Si utilizas la videograbadora, le aplicas a la entrada la señal de audio/video y a la salida del modulador de RF conecta una TV, y si lo ves ya lo tienes. Luego para emitir solo tienes que poner un boster amplificador a la salida de RF del modulador y a la salida del boster la antena. Y ya está. No sé donde esta el problema.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo un grabador de DVD con modulador, marca PHILIPS modelo DVDR75. Tiene 4 o 5 años. El sistema es el mismo. Le aplico la señal de video/audio a la entrada, y a la salida del modulador una TV. Si en vez de conectarlo a la TV le aplico un booster amplificador y una antena, ya tengo un emisor de TV. Sencillo y barato.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 10, 2008)

Para todos quienes estan buscando un modulador de RF no se compliquen, ahi les doy un link de un circuito de un simple modulador de RF, con fijaciones y esquema -traducido en español-
clikea en el link

Enlace original:
http://www.technotoad.com/how-to-build-your-own-rf-modulator-for-your-tv.php

Enlace traducido:
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h...o-build-your-own-rf-modulator-for-your-tv.php

o escriba el modulador es sencillo


----------



## corsa (Ene 10, 2008)

Siempre es mas sencillo utilizar una videograbadora, DVD...  con modulador.

Otra solución muy simple es utilizar un decodificador satelite, puede servir cualquiera que tenga modulador UHF a PLL, por ejemplo un THOMSON modelo DSI23A ( el de la antigua Via Digital, ahora Digital +, para el satelite Hispasat ). 

Se programa el modulador del deco en el canal que quieras ( por ejemplo: canal 50 UHF ) y lo conectas a la antena de la tele. Apagas el deco, pero lo dejas conectado a la corriente. En la tele sintonizas el canal 50 y si ves la pantalla en negro pues ya está.

Ahora cuando quieras emitir, aplicas una señal de audio/video en uno de los conectores Scart del deco ( un DVD por ejemplo ) y ya tienes un emisor de TV. Ni siquiera es necesario tener el deco encendido, solo tenerlo conectado a la corriente. El modulador funciona igual y con la ventaja que tendrás la pantalla en negro cuando no apliques señal de video. Como una emisora de TV profesional.

Para aumentar potencia solo tienes que poner un booster a la salida del modulador, y a la salida del booster una antena para emitir. Más sencillo imposible. 

Un repetidor de mi pueblo funciona así. Coge la señal del satelite con un decodificador, y el modulador del propio deco hace de emisor. Se le aplicó un booster de 1 vatio ya está. Y la calidad de imagen es igual que si fuera un reemisor profesional. La diferencia es que es piratilla ( que no se entere nadie ). Nos pedían casi 20.000 euros, pero con un poco de imaginación y apenas 180 euros resolvimos el problema.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 11, 2008)

Necesito quedar bien claro, a un videograbador se le sintoniza el canal que deseas, lo dejas apagado pero conectado a la corriente le aplicas una fuente de video a la entrada a/v, luego de la salida del Modulador (To TV en el ambito del videograbador) se conecta al televisor y si se ve en negro en el canal que sintonizo se queda claro. De ahi de la salida del Modulador se conecta a la entrada el booster de 36dB y de la salida de ella la antena direccional.
Una consulta ¿es necesario agregar de la salida del videograbador (To TV) el cable mas un splitter para conectar (smultaneamente) por un lado al Televisor y por el otro al booster?
Por su atensión gracias, espero su respuesta


----------



## corsa (Ene 11, 2008)

Si claro, pero yo pondría solo el cable del modulador al booster, ya que el spliter y la tele te "robará" señal. Cuanta más señal te llegue al booster, mejor. Para ver lo que emites siempre puedes poner a la tele una antena interior, tipo cuernos.

Otra cosa interesante a señalar es, instalar el booster lo más cerca posible de la antena. Me explico:

De nada sirve emitir con 1 vatio si luego tienes 100 metros de cable hasta la antena ( a la antena te llegará la cuarta parte o menos, dependiendo de la instalación y tipo de cable utilizado ). Si trabajamos con milivatios esto es mucho más importante todavía, donde debemos aprovechar la poca potencia disponible.

Imagina que desde el modulador a la antena tienes 20 metros. Para obtener un mejor rendimiento, es preferible instalar el booster a 10 metros del modulador, y los otros 10 metros restantes desde el booster a la antena. Así:

modulador + 10 metros cable + booster + 10 metros cable + antena. Así tendrás más potencia presente en antena que dejando todos los metros de cable desde el booster a la antena.

Otra opción es poner a 5 o 6 metros del modulador un primer booster más pequeño ( 10 db ), y a 15 metros del primero un 2º booster de 36 o 40 db casi pegado a la antena. Así toda la potencia del 2º booster la tendrás presente en la antena:

modulador + 5 metros cable + booster 10 db + 15 metros cable + booster 36/40db + antena. Esto parece una tontería, pero puede hacerte ganar hasta mas de 1 km en cobertura.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 11, 2008)

entonces lo importante es que quede apegada el booster a la antena


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2008)

Volviendo al tópico del asunto... estuve probando el reproductor de dvd y está bueno jeje funciona a la perfección... y lo que suponía de la estereofonía es cierto!

Así que supongo que un viejo reproductor de vhs con entrada AV se logra lo mismo pero en los canales 3 o 4... si es mono, bueno... es mono, que no es nada malo... pero si es estéreo... es excelente... me refiero a que aqui solo hay dos canales de aire... 7 y 9... estos canales transmiten diferentes calidades de imagen y el sonido en los dos canales parece ser mono, al menos nunca pude apreciar independencia entre los dos canales de audio (caso contrario a la televisión por cable). A lo que voy es que sería un golpe duro que una emisora de baja potencia, made in casa los supere en calidad de sonido e imagen jeje.

Probé conectar el dvd a una antena pero no logré un gran alcance... no salía demi casa... pero no puse un booster...

Muy contento por saber de este asunto ahora... lo ignoraba completamente.

Para los que busquen reproductores de dvd y reproductores vhs deberá visitar las casas de reparación de televisores, donde muy usualmente los clientes llevan un artefacto para presupuestar y por no valer la pena, simplemente los dejan abandonados y estos pasan a resagos... para nosotros... una buena oportunidad.

Estaría bueno instalar un emisora de tv, pero se me hace mucho más complicado en todo sentido que una emisora de radio.


----------



## corsa (Ene 12, 2008)

*Para javieromero:* 

Exacto, tener el booster lo más pegadito a la antena es esencial para aprovechar el máximo posible esos pocos milivatios.

Hace un par de años un amigo mio instaló una pequeña emisora de radio con 10 o 15 vatios. Me llevó a ver las instalaciones y me encontré que, en las afueras del pueblo, en lo alto de una pequeña loma, en una casa propiedad de su padre había puesto una torreta de unos 15 metros de altura, y desde la base de la torreta hasta la casa había otros 30 o 35 metros más de cable. En total 55 o 60 metros de cable desde el emisor hasta la antena, una "ground plane"

Le pregunté por qué lo había hecho así, que estaba desaprovechando potencia, que pusiera el emisor en la base de la torreta, en una caseta, y que esos 30 o 35 metros desde la casa al emisor llevara el cable con el audio y que cambiara la antena y pusiera una de tipo "Slim Jim". Solo con esa pequeña modificación me dijo que había ganado casi 5 km de cobertura. 

*Para DjGlenn:*
Si lo pruebas, verás que la calidad de imagen y sonido nada tiene que envidiar a los emisores profesionales.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.
Una pregunta a todos. realmente funciona transmitir con un vcr o dvd y booster y que distancia se logra. yo tengo dos booster de 36 dB y un modulador de VCR (solo el modulador, lo saque de uno malo) y cuando conecto todo hace mucha interferencia en la TV y radio.
saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.
Hoy encontre en los cachureos que tengo un decodificador de tv cable. desconecte los cables de video y audio que iban al decodificador y le coloque unos conectores RCA hembra. Luego tome un booster y una de esas antenas terescopicas de tv, conecte del deco al booster con coaxial de 75 ohm y a la salida del booster la antena terescopica, conecte la PC al deco con la señal de video y audio y listo, Funciono a la primera, se ve clarito en el canal 3 dentro de mi casa, no e podido salir a probar todavia pero es indicio de que funciona. Mi pregunta ahora es, ¿como armo un filtro para la antena para que no haga interferencia en otros canales y que antena debo emplear?
Solo le conecte un booster porque al poner 2 en serie hacia demaciada interferencia y se ponia una maya en la imagen.
Mi idea es cubrir mas menos 300 mtrs y en linea recta porque es para un Tv Enlace.
Los bosster son de 36 dB.
En fin ¿cual sera la potencia en watt o mW que tendra?
Saludos...


----------



## corsa (Ene 13, 2008)

Dijchomix. Si te hace interferencia o efecto "maya" como dices es que, tienes una realimentación. *Separa los boosters*, al menos 7 u 8 metros uno del otro.

Si es para un enlace TV mejor que utilices una antena directiva, la de cuernos no es la más adecuada. Averigua qué frecuencia es el canal 3 y pon una antena directiva sintonizada a esa frecuencia, así evitarás también interferencias en otros canales. Y si tienes el camino despejado, con un solo booster quizás tengas suficiente. Que no llega bien del todo, pones el otro booster. Un booster de 36db no me acuerdo cuanta potencia saca. Si te digo algo lo más seguro es que me equivoque. Pero creo que no supera los 100mw. Corregirme si me equivoco.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 14, 2008)

Otra consulta tambien en vez de 20 metros, conseguir 10 metros supongo, es decir ¿ese metodo que puede dar mejor rendimiento al transmisor puede serr igual dependiendo de la longitud del cabla (modulador-cable-booster-cable-antena)

Por ejemplo: igual es necesario 10 metros
modulador-5 metros-booster-5 metros-antena o
modulador-9,5 metros-booster-0,5 metros-antena
cual de estas dos formas es mejorada o ambas son buenas formas.
Ademas te digo porque 10 metros; en mi país Chile dice que para emitir un canal o radio comunitario debe tener 6 metros de mastil para antena.-
Otra pregunta, si tengo una antena direccional (yagi) de 24,5 cada elemento (sirve para canal 32) servirá igual para que desde el VCR o DVD emita al cable, del cable al booster y del booster a esa antena en canal 32?.
Espero poder recibir su respuesta
Saludos 
Javieromero


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro...
hoy probe conectar los dos booster de 36 dB en serie para ver si daba mas alcance pero no, me da solo la mitad que me da con uno osea 50 mtrs, los booster estaban bien separados y ajustados asi que probare conectandolo en paralelo a ver que sucede...
si tienen alguna sujerencia por favor posteenla...
saludos


----------



## corsa (Ene 17, 2008)

Para Javieromero:

Ambas son buenas, pero si tengo que elegir una sería la segunda opción.

La antena te servirá si el VCR o DVD lo tienes programado también en el canal 32.


Para Djchomix:

Prueba a colocar los booster en paralelo.
Una cosa. ¿Esos 50 metros son con antena emisora de cuernos o con directiva?. La tele receptora ¿también tiene antena de cuernos o antena directiva? ¿tiene amplificador?. Concreta un poco más.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 17, 2008)

hola corsa.
lo que quiero es armar antenas directivas, la antena transmisora ya la tengo calculada.
Servira hacer una igual para recibir la señal o tiene que ser diferente. Esto es para hacer un enlace de tv de 300 mtrs, y la señal la recibire en un VCR para luego mandarla al transmisor del canal. Es para transmitir un evento que es en febrero.
Hasta ahora ocupo un modulador en el canal 3, un booster. Todavia no armo las antenas, pero al conectarle una de esas que son para recepcion de tv logre un alcance de 100 mtrs.
Saludos


----------



## javieromero (Ene 17, 2008)

Para Dj Chino Mix:
Sabe, encontre una solucion con respecto al transmisor de TV, les doy unas aclaraciones :
1) Si posees 2 boosters de 36 dB puedes usar uno de ellos con un atenuador de 26 dB ya que 36-26dB=10dB como solucion a su problema ¿ y porque 10 dB?
Pasa que en una enciclopedia se refiere a preamplificador como una amplificador querecoge la señal de entrada (en este caso, el modulador) y hace aumentar la potencia (en watios) y esmas el esquema que lo posteo del sistema en ese momento sencillo de transmisor el booster de 10dB lo dice

Total Corsa tiene razon es necesario usar este metodo:
modulador-5 metros-booster 10dB-15 metros- booster- antena.
Suena raro pero el lo dijo con eso rinde hasta un kilometro o una milla
Ahi le dejo un esquema propio.

                                           ----380 Ohms--
OUT----Cable 75 Ohms----<-------6 Ohms--->----Cable 75 Ohms---Uninon de Cable---cable--- 
                                     |                                 |
                                   / * *                           /  * *
                                  1 1 8                           1 1  8
                                  2 0                              2 0    
                                  0    o                           0     o
                                     o h                              o  h
                                  o h m                          o h  m
                                  h m s                          h m  s
                                  m s |                           m s  |
                                  s  |  |                           s |   |
                                   | |  |                            | |   |
                                   ***                             ****
                                     |                                   |

Espero que le guste
Gracias
javier romero


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 17, 2008)

hola amigos del foro..
una consulta
se podra armar algun amplificador lineal con un 2n4427 centralizado en el canal 3 (60 a 66 mhz)
Saludos...


----------



## corsa (Ene 18, 2008)

DjChinomix:

Ya entiendo. Una antena sirve tanto para emisión como para recepción. Lo que llamamos antena, no es mas que un "circuito resonante" sintonizado a una determinda frecuencia o banda de frecuencias. Si ya tienes una antena calculada ( 60-66 Mhz ) puedes poner otra igual para la recepción y añadir un amplificador para aumentar la señal y enviarla al VCR. Eso tendría que ser suficiente.

Si ves que la señal te llega algo justa, siempre puedes utilizar un lineal con un 2n4427 como bien dices. También puedes utilizar cualquier otro transistor de uso general que pueda trabajar con frecuencias de hasta 150-180Mhz. Le haces un buen filtro pasobanda, de unos 55-70 Mhz, y listo.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 18, 2008)

Gracias Corsa.
Voy a probar como va la cosa asi. Si la señal no es alcanzada por el receptor voy a tratar de armar un amplificador lineal. Si alguien tiene algun esquema agradeceria mucho si lo posteara.
saludos


----------



## javieromero (Ene 18, 2008)

Pregunta al señor Corsa:
Es decir que se puede transmitir por una antena de determinada frecuencia (es decir puedo emitir a cualquier frecuencia ej:581 Mhz (Canal 32)(24,5 cms mediría cada elemento)) sin necesidad de usar un modulador UHF a PLL y solo usando VCR+5 metros de cable bifilar+boster de 10 dB+15 metros de cable bifilar+boster 36 dB+antena yagi?.-
Ademas necesito saber que altura me sugeririas para instalar un mastil al transmisor para logra 3 kilometros? Es mas obvio de que es necesario colocar una antena de cuernos para captar.
Saludos
Javier Romero


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 19, 2008)

hola amigos del foro.
Ayer un amigo me dio la antena que ocupaba en una radio. esta esta calibrada en 100.5 pero cuando la veo me di cuenta que se conecta con un tubo hasta mas menos la mitad del dipolo.
Entonces me enrede completamente con esto de las antenas dipolo. Yo pensaba que se conectaba un cable a cada dipolo (uno al de arriba y otro al de abajo)
Lo que nesesito es armar una antena dipolo a 63 MHz y 75 Ohm de impedancia. Como tendria que armarla y conectar los dipolos?
saludos...


----------



## corsa (Ene 20, 2008)

javieromero dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta al señor Corsa:
> Es decir que se puede transmitir por una antena de determinada frecuencia (es decir puedo emitir a cualquier frecuencia ej:581 Mhz (Canal 32)(24,5 cms mediría cada elemento)) sin necesidad de usar un modulador UHF a PLL y solo usando VCR+5 metros de cable bifilar+boster de 10 dB+15 metros de cable bifilar+boster 36 dB+antena yagi?.-
> Ademas necesito saber que altura me sugeririas para instalar un mastil al transmisor para logra 3 kilometros? Es mas obvio de que es necesario colocar una antena de cuernos para captar.
> Saludos
> Javier Romero



Si el VCR lleva modulador incorporado, sí. Si no lleva modulador no podrás emitir la señal. Y ¿por qué cable bifilar? Usa cable coaxial de televisión, si usas bifilar no adaptarás impedancias y perderás potencia en antena. Además de generar interferencias.

 Para conseguir 3 Km con una antena de cuernos como receptora ( supongo que sin amplificador ), quizás tendrías que plantearte hacer un lineal con un 2n4427 o similar ( 400 o 500mW ), y tener la antena emisora ( directiva yagi ) a no menos de 15 metros del suelo. No existe una fórmula mágica que sirva igual para todos los casos, pero cuanta más alta tengas la antena menos potencia necesitarás para cubrir esa distancia.


----------



## corsa (Ene 20, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos del foro.
> Ayer un amigo me dio la antena que ocupaba en una radio. esta esta calibrada en 100.5 pero cuando la veo me di cuenta que se conecta con un tubo hasta mas menos la mitad del dipolo.
> Entonces me enrede completamente con esto de las antenas dipolo. Yo pensaba que se conectaba un cable a cada dipolo (uno al de arriba y otro al de abajo)
> Lo que nesesito es armar una antena dipolo a 63 MHz y 75 Ohm de impedancia. Como tendria que armarla y conectar los dipolos?
> saludos...



Supongo que es para utilizarla con el enlace para el canal 3. No te compliques, utiliza la directiva que ya tienes calculada. Te dará más rendimiento que la dipolo. Además, para los enlaces se utilizan directivas. Pero si quieres probar con una dipolo, adelante. Así verás el rendimiento de una y otra.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 20, 2008)

hola corsa, 
la yagi es para lo del enlace pero quiero probar la dipolo a ver como anda para transmitir como un canal experimental de tv para probar bien el sistema.
la foto que subi en el post anterior es una antena que esta en 100.5 Mhz. la quiero modificar para 63 mhz y cambiar su impedancia a 75 Ohm. Como lo hago?
saludos...


----------



## corsa (Ene 21, 2008)

Djchinomix.

El problema es que esa antena es para FM y de polarización vertical, además de tener una impedancia de 50 ohms.

Para TV se suelen utilizar antenas de polarización horizontal. Tendrías que utilizar un balum para adaptar la impedancia, alargar la antena y ponerla en horizontal. Quizás sería más fácil construir un dipolo, a partir de algún esquema, que estropear esa antena. Se vé nueva.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 21, 2008)

hola corsa.
buscando en google encontre un modelo de antena dipolo que es a 75 Ohm.
asi que me decidi a armarla. con la antena que me dieron solo alargue el dipolo a la medida que calcule para 63 mhz (1.08 metros para cada lado, 2.16 metros dipolo entero).
Cambie el tipo de conexion a los dipolos segun salia en la pag y la coloque a mas menos 5 metros de altura posicion vertical. Logre un alcance de 200 mtrs aprox. pero hay un problema, la señal anda en el suelo por decirlo asi. Yo andaba probando con una TV portatil y se veia bien. pero al probar en una tv con antena aerea se veia super mal. debido a que sera.

Algo que se olvidaba:
La pagina es http://www.electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=543
o lo otro si alguien tendra un esquema de un amplificador lineal con un 2n4427, que su impedancia sea a 75 porque todos los que encuentro con a 50 ohm.
saludos....

PD: la antena no era nueva jejejeje, la usaron como 5 años.

Saludos


----------



## corsa (Ene 22, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> ... la coloque a mas menos 5 metros de altura *posicion vertical*... probando con una TV portatil y se veia bien. pero al probar en una tv con antena aerea se veia super mal. debido a que sera.



Es lo que te dije, en televisión se utiliza casi siempre polarización horizontal. Coloca el dipolo en *posición horizontal *y verás como se ve bien.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 22, 2008)

Saben encontre ayer (lunes) un link que pueda servir lo encontre en un sitio esta en ingles, es un amplificador con un transistor (2n4427) el link es en: *http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/2n4427.htm *
ahi esta el datasheet (hoja de datos), diagrama, y hasta PCB.
Pero saben creo que a mi me recuerda algo que dijo corsa, el dijo: "..._Para conseguir los 3Km con poca potencia lo mejor son las antenas directivas. Con una omnidireccional necesitarías al menos 3 veces más potencia para conseguir al menos la misma cobertura, depende de la situación, altura, obstáculos, etc. Poner 2 o 3 booster en paralelo sería un costo quizas demasiado alto y complejo de realizar. Con antena omnidireccional yo probaría _*hacer o buscar un amplificador de 300 o 400 miliwatios con 1 o 2 transistores*. _Y cuanta mas alta pongas la antena mejor."_Y el otro dia casualmente revisé un booster de 24 dB por dentro en el circuito y tenía 2 transistores era de nomenclatura KSP y eso quiere decir que los boosters de 10, 20 o 24 dB tienen 1 o 2 transistores, lo otro que recuerdo es que en un sitio (http://www.newcircuits.com/circuit.php?id=rfr010) y ese circuito poseia un solo transistor el BF 180, y eso se infiere que con un amplificador dee 10,20 o 24 dB posee 1 o 2 transistores de los cuales quieren decir que el lineal 2n4427 es un reemplazante al booster de 10 dB, pero no es asi, lo que yo podría concluir es que djChinomix debe conseguir un booster de 10dB hecho  ya que ojala tenga un solo transistor pero si sria lineal y es de 400 ó 500 miliwats.
Por su atensión gracias.-
Saludos ¿que les parecen?
Javier Romero


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 22, 2008)

Gracias Javier Y Corsa.
Me Han ayudado bastante en esto. Ahora me dirijo a cambiar la posicion de la antena y voy a ver lo del booster de 10 dB.

saludos...


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.
Aqui encontre un circuito amplificador de RF de 10 dB. Servira para ocuparlo en este proyecto como amplificador.
La pagina es http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota68.htm 

saludos...


----------



## javieromero (Ene 25, 2008)

Saben pero tengo dos preguntas al señor corsa:
1) Para no compicar, si no tengo tiempo de hacer un ampkificador lineal de 2n4427, es podible usar un amplificador (booster) de 24 dB (tiene 2 transistores) o uno de 10 dB? ¿cual les parece mas alternativo y menos potente? y
2) Lo del alcance de 3 kilometros no importa si su mastil sea un fierro o madera de 6 metros del tejado, asi daria 10 metros del suelo ¿que piensas y de que alcances dan con ese resultado.
Por su atensión gracias.
Javier Romero
Saludos....


----------



## javieromero (Ene 31, 2008)

Sabe parece que con el alcance que em dio en el chat (el dipolo a 15 metros de altura le dio 1/2 kilometro) me dejo la conclusion que para que Corsa le diera un alcance 3 kilometros a 15 metros usaba una antena yagi comun osea 6 dipolos mas un reflector es decir 500x6=3000.
Y eso de que se infiere esto en una proporcion matematica, es decir un dipolo tiene equivalencia a una determinada distancia y de4pendiendo de la altura.

Para Corsa:
Sabe probe el VCR conectado al TV accidentalmente cuando queria sintonizar el canal 32 se me aparecio la lluvia cuando sintonize en el sintonizador PLL el canal 25, ademas el VCR tiene sintonizador (un moduldaor pero mas largo) y lo otro que debo hacer si la pantalla aparece lluvia y no aparece la fuente de video

Espero sus respuestas, por favor
Saludos
Javier Romero


----------



## juanilogo (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola, yo pretendo hacer un proyecto experimental de emisora para mi pueblo, para incentivarles a comprar la licencia.

Pienso utilizar un vídeo vhs, ya que me ha quedado muy claro despues de leer el foro.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Si quiero excitar al repetidor del pueblo, que está a 1.2 km en línea recta y sin ningún obstáculo:

Será suficiente con un booster, y una antena yagui de las normales que se utilizan para recepción?  

O será suficiente con un amplificador mas pequeño como uno de casa?


----------



## djchinomix (Feb 22, 2008)

hola juanilogo.
Yo creo que a lo mejor con un booster de unos 36 dB mas podras llegar a esa distancia, pero creo que necesitaras algo mas de potencia. Prueba con el booster y unas antenas hechas para el canal que vas a emitir, has las 2 iguales.

Saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 23, 2008)

Juanilongo tu proyecto me parece excelente y digno de ayudar! Gente como tu son las que hacen el mundo mejor!... Bueno volviendo al tema, estube husmenado en los post y no se que circuito están usando para la transmisión del video


----------



## juanilogo (Feb 23, 2008)

Graccas Antony 123:

Pues yo tampoco sabía mucho, hasta pensé en hacerme un modulador antes de dar con este foro.  Entonces ví que mi video vhs, tiene la opción de emitir RF desde el canal 30 al 39, para las teles antiguas, que aún no tenian el canal av y había que generarles una señal rf como las que vienen de la antena para poder ver lo que sale del video.

Entonces miré las instrucciones y ví que mi video tenía esta opcion, y que para cambiar de frecuencia del canal  30 a 39 , tiene un pequeño destornillador, para girar un dial que tiene detrás.

Ya he echo pruebas, y he visto en la tele la señal de video del portatil, introduciendo esta como entrada al video, y metinedola a la tele, no por av, sino sintonizando como si un canal de radio uhf se tratase, (de hecho lo es).

Mi duda es que amplificador será necesario, si un booster de colectiva, de casa, o un hecho recomendado.

Pienso utilizar una parabolica metálica.

Me queda saber quien si hará falta un filtro o no.  Llevan filtro estos booster?


----------



## javieromero (Feb 25, 2008)

Para Juanilogo:

Bien es muy bueno su propuesta de la emision , ya que el primer post -de DJchinomix- decá en inglés: "_Set VCR output to desired channel into 30-38" y eso quiere decir que se ajusta la señal en la salida del VCR (en el modulador, en un transformador oscilador) entre los canales 30-38) es buena idea, pero con respecto con el booster (tambien llamado amplificador) puede ser de cualquiera de la alternativas, pero el mas seguro, facil y mas barato es uno hecho, las nippon america y las high quality son de las mejores, y en cuanto a los filtros si tienen filtros los boosters, solo que debes cerciorar de no interferir la señal.-

Lo otro es que quiero hacerles unas preguntas ¿en que marca de grabador pudo probar el calibre? ¿ese VCR tenía sintonizador (modulador mas largo) o los simples (los chicos)? ¿y cual era el proceso?. Espero su respuesta

Para Djchinomix:
Se me ocurrio una idea para tu dipolo, que tal si compras 18,5 aprox. (2,3*8) de alambre de cobre o cable coaxial, pelas el cable, instale el cable (los elementos) 1 x 1 al dipolo, lo soldas y cercioraría de un buen resultado, mas facil imposibe. Espero su respuesta.-


Javier Romero
_


----------



## Alucard.Angel (Mar 10, 2008)

Saludos compañeros del foro.
Soy estudiante de Ing Electronica, y estoy desarrollando una practica de  laboratorio para microondas, diseñamos stubs en tecnologia MICROSTRIP con el software Ansoft y todo va bien las dimensiones del os stubs fueron calculadas con cata de Smith y con el simulador del programa, pero tengo problemas con la carga del circuito fisico, el valor que nos piden es de 73+42.5j Ohms, lei que lo mas sencillo es hacer un dipolo con cable coaxial de 75 Ohms pero no encuentro como calcular las dimensiones correctas que debo utilizar, debo acoplarla a una carga de 50 Ohms a una frecuencia de 1.45 GHz, espero poder encontrar mas información en la red, pero seria grato que pudieran ayudarme, de antemano muchas gracias.

Angel

P.D. no estoy seguro de que este fuese el lugar corrceto para publicar, es la primera vez que uso el foro, si me equivoque pido disculpas y agradeceria me lo hiciesen ver.


----------



## Alucard.Angel (Mar 10, 2008)

Perdon cometi un error dice en mi pregunta "debo acoplarla a una carga de 50 Ohms" pero es " a una linea de 50 Ohms" gracias una vez mas


----------



## nabesi86 (Mar 25, 2008)

me llamo oskar soy d c/bia, he leido el foro sobre el emisor d tv -el booster y el vhs..y me propuse ha realizar..compre todo y lo probe y efectivo sale pero no logre potencia,seguramente por la antena..les puedo sugerir q hagan un transm. de fm de potencia mediana y lo transformadorrman en emisor de tv.yo lo estoy haciendo y d verdad se logra una potencia increible..cualquier comentario lo publican.


----------



## nabesi86 (Mar 25, 2008)

anteriormente hize un comentario sobre el tema del booster y el vhs..la verdad me dedico poko a la eletronk,pero tengo ideas- q tal si al booster le cambiamos los transistore x uno d mas potencia.- yo tengo una revista d eletronk y cuando vi este tema del emisor d tv me anime ha hacerles cambios-en la revista hay un transmisor de fm de un watio muy sencillo d armar. pues lo arme y lo modifique siguiendo el diagrama de pablin y en verdad se logra potencia barbara sin mucha antena.q tal cuando le coloque una dipolo.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 25, 2008)

hola nabesi86, serias tan amable de subir la modificacion que hiciste.
Una pregunta, modificaste un transmisor de fm para que fuera de tv?

saludos...


----------



## nabesi86 (Mar 26, 2008)

tengo  q adjuntar  la imagen  del  transmisor -----  para  que  vean  las modificacion  q le  realice---pero  de  verdad  funciona  y todo gracias  a  diagrama  de pablin,  de  ahi  tome la idea y  vieran  q potencia-- aunque  he  ternido  problema con  el  audio-  es  por  eso   q  pienso  q entre todos  podemos   ayudarnos y  sacar  esto adelante-----solo  pienesen en   algo  tomen  el diagrama  de   pablin  y   adaptenle  una  etapa de potencia  mas  fuerte   ahi  radica  su potencia


----------



## javieromero (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro:
Les cuento buenas noticas sobre mi experimento, hace semanas puse a prueba el booster y el VHS, lo sintonize en canal 3 el VHS y el TV y su imagen era de buena calidad como en los canales profesionales, lo hize con una yagi de 12 de elementos (base de madera y alambres de cobre) daba un alcance de una sala de clases (lo hice en un liceo) pero tengo el presentimiento que mientras mas elementos pongo a la antena mas alcance cubrira, ya que la yagi en uno de los dipolos conectado a 300 Ohms (balum) hace emitir a los otros elementos haciendo que los otros multipliquen el alcance del matriz, para nabesi 86, te sueriria que elaboraras una antena casera yagui de varios elementos, en algunos circuitos de amplificador dicen que usando una yagi de varios elementos emiten algunos a 5kms. otros a 25 y otros a 70 kilometros o mas dependiendo de la potencia y de la acntidad de elementos que la antena poseea.-
Por su atensión y presto ane cualquier pregunta gracias.-
Javier Romero


----------



## nabesi86 (Mar 29, 2008)

gracias  javier  te  agradezco  el  aporte--  me  gustaria  q me  mandaras  los  diagramas  de  las  antenas  q hicistes--  te  lo  agraceceria


----------



## javieromero (Abr 16, 2008)

Lamento la demora tuve hartos compromisos ahi le dejo el link:

http://buenmaster.com/?a=313

ahi estan los datos de la antena.

Un saludo.

Javier Romero


----------



## kelvinblue16 (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola amigos muy feliz de encontrar este foro
buscando en internet encontre este amplificador parece cuesta como 170 dollares necesito saber su opinion

que diferencia hay entre este y un boster normal, vale la pena comprarlo

CA-30/1000 1GHz Broadband Push-Pull Distribution Amplif

CA-30RK1000

1 GHz Broadband Push-Pull Headend Amplifier







http://www.picomacom.com/specs/pico/A/A57-A58.pdf

Click for Specs

The Pico Macom CA30RK1000 is a professional re-broadcast grade push-pull amplificadorfier producing signals with extremely low noise and harmonic distortion. The amplificadorfier is capable of 135 channel operation over the 54-1000MHz range. This rack-mounted amplificadorfier makes an excellent headend launch amplificadorfier and is frequently used in conjunction with Pico Macom’s passive headend combiners (PHC12G or PHC24G) to overcome losses associated with signal combining in broadband CATV systems. Also, the CA30RK1000 is ideally suited for amplificadorfying the cable input prior to Pico Macom’s CEF channel elimination filter in applications requiring “mix-and-match” channel applications or those requiring local insertion. Pico Macom backs up this product with its industry leading 5-year limited warranty.



Features:

    *
      Broadband 54-1000MHz frequency range (Channels CATV 2-135)
    *
      30dB gain for optimal carrier-to-noise ratio and superior picture quality
    *
      ± 0.5dB flatness across band provides low distortion and excellent frequency response
    *
      Employs state-of-the art hybrid push-pull technology for distortion- free audio-video quality
    *
      Adjustable slope and gain controls for easy system balancing
    *
      Front panel controls and test point enable easy setup and monitoring
    *
      Double shielded enclosure provides over 95dB RFI shielding performance reducing leakage and ingress
    *
      Built-in lightning and line voltage surge protection protects the unit from damage
    *
      Also available in a wall mount version as CA30-1000 Distribution Amplifier

gracias


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 31, 2008)

hola gente , les comento que estoy armando un trasmisor de video , como el de pablin , pero lo saque de otra pagina 


, el problema es que no logro que el video de trasmita en color , esta muy inestrable , y tengo muchos armonicos , tendre mal deseñada la bobina L1?


----------



## stivenx (Ago 15, 2008)

hola estaba en internet cuando de pronto vi un post q decia q se podia crear una señal de tv utilisando un modulador de vhs +  booster + antena. cuando vi el post. me di cuenta que el modulador es el mismo q uso para conectar el dvd a la tv ya q este no tiene salidas de audio y video. ps tambien tengo un booster de 110 db el cual uso para mejor recepcion de canales. si se usan estos dos aparatos a la inversa tienes un buen transmisor de tv. pero tengo un pekeño problema ya que el modulador no se puede ajustar a cualquier canal solo funciona en el canal 3. 

Me interesaria saber si alguno de uds ha armado una antena yagui de 60 mhz para el canal 3!

!porfavor ayuda!

Gracias..!


----------



## djchinomix (Ago 15, 2008)

hola, te aconsejo que armes algo mas simple, como una j-pole o dipolo media onda, en google hay bastante información sobre estas y  como calcularlas.
saludos.....


----------



## stivenx (Ago 15, 2008)

hola men intentare con esa una pregunta mi booster es de 110 db cuanto neceseto para transmitir 2 kilometros? esa antena es buena? ---> j-pole

gracias..!


----------



## djchinomix (Ago 15, 2008)

hola stivenx:
la j-pole es omnidireccional, osea irradia en toda las direcciones.
si dices que tienes un booster de 110 dB significa que te multiplica 110 veses la potencia del modulador, para saber si alcanzas a cubrir los 2 kms primero necesitas saber la potencia del modulador en watts.
saludos


----------



## stivenx (Ago 15, 2008)

Ahh ok gracias..

pero cada vez mas me gusta esto ... ahora me viene otra idea ps resulta q el modulador es de muy baja potencia tanto asi que no transmite ni a menos  de un metro sin el booster ps mi idea es si se puede aumentar la potencia de este utilisando casi los mismos componentes boy a desarmar el modulador y a hacer un diagrama del mismo.. quiero saber si se le puede aumentar la potencia... y a probar cambiando los transistores! de todos modos buscare unos diagramas de transmsores y los comparare! 


su alguen tiene un diagrama que me pueda servir porfavor... me seria de gran ayuda

ya nuevamente muxas gracias!


----------



## stivenx (Ago 15, 2008)

holas de nuevo otra duda ! tengo 2 boosters ---- el segundo booster amplifica la potencia resultante del 1er booster?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola, con este circuito puedes hacer una pequeña emisora de TV a partir de cualquier aparato, vídeo, DVD

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...hz-1-w-entrada-17-miliwatios-oscilador-15600/


----------



## stivenx (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola repito la pregunta ! tengo dos booster de 110 db el segundo booster multiplica la potencia resultante del primer booster?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 16, 2008)

stivenx dijo:
			
		

> Hola repito la pregunta ! tengo dos booster de 110 db el segundo booster multiplica la potencia resultante del primer booster?



NO, no creo que puedas ponerlos en serie, lo mas probable es que lo satures, consulta los niveles de entrada máximos y veras como no se puede

es como si cogieras un previo de audio y le montaras otro en serie, el resultado es una super saturación


----------



## stivenx (Ago 16, 2008)

gracias no existe alguna forma de utilizar el segundo booster? para mas potencia?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 16, 2008)

stivenx dijo:
			
		

> gracias no existe alguna forma de utilizar el segundo booster? para mas potencia?


Con otra antena distinta enfasando las señales es lo único que se me ocurre


----------



## Guest (Dic 25, 2008)

Como modulador utilizo una video con salida rf por canal 4. La salida rf de la video la conecto a la entrada de un booster de 36 db y la salida del booster al lineal. 
En la carga fantasma me indica 120 mw de salida pero solo consigo cubrir una distancia de 50 metros con antena exterior dipolo "afinada" para esa frecuencia.

Los componentes del lineal: 
r1 : 82 homs 
r2 (a) + r2(b) : 27 khoms 
r3 : 120 khoms 
r4 : 270 homs 
r5 : 1.2 khoms 
r6 (a) + r6(b) : 100 homs 
r7 : 1 homs
c1 : 4.7 uf x 16v electrolitico 
c2, c4 : 1 nf 
c3, c5 : trimmer 6-50 pf 
c6 : trimmer 6.8-45 pf 
L1 : 5 vueltas (probe con distintos espesores de alambre) 
L2 : 7 vueltas (probe con distintos espesores) 
ch1 : choque 470 uh 
ch2 : choque vk 200 
Q1 : 2n2222 
Q2 : 2n3553 
fuente 18 volt 


abajo dejo esquema del lineal si alguien quiere "mejorarlo" o indicar fallas de diseño.


----------



## javieromero (Dic 30, 2008)

Estimado:
   Te sugeririria que compres un transistor de mas potencia como las que te puedo dar de pista: 2N3904,2N3866,2N4427. Yo sé que gracias a eso puedes hacer funcionar y/o cubrir mas alla de los 50 metros, otra pista que te puedo dar y que puedas solucionar quizas seria con el voltaje.
   Mi pregunta del millon: cuanta es la carga fantasma de su booster, lo necesito saber para quedar claro.
En fin, cualquier pregunta no dudes en llamar.

Saludos y feliz año 2009:

Javieromero


----------



## javieromero (Dic 30, 2008)

Otra pregunta cual es el amplificador lineal que ud. refieeres no he entendido.
eso es todo..

Javier Romero


----------



## eb7ctx (Ene 2, 2009)

Feliz año a todos

Bueno al asunto del esquema, creo que la r6 de emisor es muy alta, yo la pondría directamente a la mitad o menos  (entre 10 a 47 Hom) y la r4 a 100  r5 a 1k, y seguro que doblas la salida, eso si procura refrigerar los transistores con una lamina de cobre o aluminio bien dimensionada, y por supuesto que no toque nada cercano que no sea tierra (negativo)


----------



## Guest (Ene 2, 2009)

javieromero, 
eb7ctx,

el transistor 2n3553 es para una potencia de 2.5 watt. 

"Mi pregunta del millon: cuanta es la carga fantasma de su booster"?; 
la carga fantasma se aplico a la salida del amplificador.

a las r4 y r5 les baje y subi homs con pote (no figuran en este esquema) y la mejor respuesta fue con los valores "homnicos" que ahora figuran.

la r6 si se le baja el balor de resistencia satura y ocasiona distorsion de imagen.





la potencia de salida del booster no sera suficiente para exitar al 2n2222 ?

.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 2, 2009)

No creo que el 2N 2222 sea el adecuado, lo que si supe recien antes de escribir es que en una tienda vende un transis el 2N3792, es un transistor que segun en mi pais puede costar $1.490 pesos chilenos, pero la gran gracia es que puede irradiar 150 Watts a 80 Volts, y segun lo que he testeado a 2 amplificadores (de 24 que alimenta a 19,9 Volts. y los de 36 a 22.5 Volts) y creo que desoldar los 2 o 3 transis  y poner un  2N3792 junto a uno o dos de los puestos o uno de 2N3904, creo que eso puede rendir mucho mas alla y la otra cossa es que en el data se menciona que es que es para cosas de potencia lineal.
Amigo enca, te sugiero que lo pruebes  y veras cuanto alcance pueda servir.

Atte.. Javieromero


----------



## javieromero (Ene 2, 2009)

POSTDATA: 
Cuanto pregunte por el carga fantasma me refería a la potencia de salida del amplificador de 36 dB.
Atte... Javieromero


----------



## Guest (Ene 2, 2009)

javieromero dijo:
			
		

> No creo que el 2N 2222 sea el adecuado, lo que si supe recien antes de escribir es que en una tienda vende un transis el 2N3792, ... , pero la gran gracia es que puede irradiar 150 Watts a 80 Volts, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Ene 2, 2009)

.


D/P: la potencia de salida del booster 36 db lo desconozco. la carga fantasma no alcanza a medir.



.


----------



## javieromero (Ene 5, 2009)

Estimado enca:

Si deseas hacer un amplificador de 2 o 3 watts lo mas sugerente es usar un 2N3866 o el 2N4427, hay que fijarse cual es que te convenga, pero te digo algo que si te sera util:

*Testea el voltaje que alimenta el booster y veras que en la de 36 dB hay se alimenta a 22,5 volts, luego como hay tres transistores 2 que dicen C3355 (significa 2SC3355) y uno simplemente se lee KSP 10, chequea los voltajes colector-emisor disponibles y a ese voltaje te puede dar dicha potencia, bueno, los C3355 irradian 0,6 Watts (600 mW a 12 Volts), y los KSP 10 (350 mW a 25 V),  bien lo otro mas importante que se usa en la determinación de potencia es usar las matematicas, es decir se aplica las proporciones directas. es decir, si sumas (12*2=24(Volts del 3355))+25(del KSP 10)=49= 1er caso Volts v/s 22,5 y...
(600*2=1200(mW del 3355))+350(KSP 10)=1550 mW = Caso watts v/s x Watts que irradian a los 22,5 Volts.

1550*22,5/49=x(la potencia que lo irradia) en este caso si seguimos con las proporciones, te da un resultado asombroso, para esta proporción mi x es de 0,71 aprox. , es decir a los 22,5 los amplificador de 36 dB siempre irradian una potencia RF de 0,71 Watts( 710 mW). ¿como les quedó el ojo? Te cuento que si lo usas para saber la potencia te digo que esta formula te da resultado.
Otra cosa, te sugiero que uses el 2N 3866 ¿por que? simple en el data se puede ver como un amplificador de 5 watts a los 55 Volts, eso tambien depende de la fabrica semiconductora que lo distribuya.

En fin espero que te funcione el asunto.
Nos vemos...
Saludos...

Javieromero


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

.

Javieromero, el booster en cuestion conectado a una antena exterior "afinada" para canal 4 (cinco metros de cable entre booster y antena) tiene un alcance maximo de 40 metros (!)

no creo que el booster tenga mas de 50 mW

igual, gracias por el optimismo    

.
D/P: el 2n3553 es uno de los mejores transistores de baja potencia, pero tienen que ser motorola (LEGITIMO)


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 7, 2009)

mi pregunta es si se puede amplificar con un modulo de un transeptor yaesu que solo tiene 5 patitas


----------



## claudio_cha (Mar 5, 2009)

Quiero armar un canal Local, despues vere los Legales. 

Tengo un modulador de un receptor satelital de SKY, el mismo fue retirado del receptor, y alimentado con 5v y les hice las entradas de A/V. 

El tema es el siguiente, vi que se podia conectar mediante Booster en Paralelos, pero no entinedo como se hace con los booster que la tension de alimentacion va por el mismo cable. 

Buscando boster para comprar encontre este de ejemplo. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-48396681-booster-amplificador-ikusi-antenas-catv-o-cctv-_JM_ 

Por otro lado, Alguien hablo de modificar un tc de FM. los de FM no trabajan con un ancho de Banda muy Chico? o solo con cambiar los transistores el ancho de banda tambien se modifica? 

en realidad necesito cubrir un radio de 3km, pienso hacerlo con algua omni. que recominedan? 

Gracias. a todos por los aportes... me lei todo el tema.


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 5, 2009)

hola amigo claudio  que te parese si mejor le colocas este linel que lo e copiado de un trasmisor de tv que trasmite en canal 2  solo ajustas los condnsadores nada mas y la antena   te envio el esquema tal cual lo e copiado  un saludo


----------



## claudio_cha (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola Klein1974, te agradezco tu aporte, pero  te comento que no estoy tan capacitado como para saber que deberia cambiar en el circuito. Soy solo un Curioso... he armado circuitos. Pero tal como estan en los diagramas sin cambiar nada...

Estuve viendo en paginas de venta de componentes electronicos y no figuran esos componentes en mi pais (argentina). 

Gracias.


----------



## javieromero (Mar 17, 2009)

Estimado claudio:

   lamento no haberlos respondido he tenido asuntos y tramites, y en el colegio pero si les doy una proposición, si tienes un booster, por menos potentoso que sea, compras alargador electrico y lo colocas junto a la antena puede dar un transmisor de buena calidad, en este foro busca los mensajes anteriores y haz la prueba si te da resultado.-

 Eso es todo y suerte!

Atte.-

Javier Romero


----------



## vevo (Ago 9, 2009)

Sólo una simple aclaracion, porque vi varios errores sobre lo mismo.

dB es una unidad adimensional... Esto quiere decir que no puedo hacer una conversión entre dB y mW directamente.
dB indica una relacion logarítmica entre dos magnitudes. Está definida de la siguiente manera:

*x dB = 10 . log Ps/Pe* (logaritmo decimal del cociente entre la potencia de salida y la de entrada)

Esto lo aclaro porque un compañero afirmó por ejemplo que un booster de 36dB tiene una salida de tantos milivatios...(creo que decia 100mw o algo así). Eso no se puede afirmar jamás. La potencia de salida va a depender de la potencia de entrada.
Otro compa afirmó que un booster de 110db amplifica 110 veces la señal de entrada. Eso es otro error garrafal. Justamente se inventó el decibel para evitar hablar de "veces" porque para enlazar en cascada amplificador que aumentan en "veces" una señal, hay que realizar multiplicaciones, mientras que expresando en dB, estas ganancias se pueden sumar en vez de multiplicar.

Ejemplo para que todo esto cierre:

110db = 10 . log Ps/Pe
110/10 = log Ps/Pe
11 = log Ps/Pe
10 ^11 = Ps/Pe (diez elevado a la onceava potencia)
Ps/Pe= 100000000000
Esto quiere decir que la potencia de salida es 1000000000000 veces mayor a la de entrada.
Si ingreso con 1w, salgo con 10000000000000 W
Si ingreso con 10mw salgo 1000000000w y asi.

Como se ve, ese booster es potente. Por supuesto que en un aparato electrónico esos limites seguro estan condicionados por los componentes con los cuales esta fabricado, por eso habria que remitirse al manual del mismo (*obviamente no se puede salir con 100000000000000w*, eso es solo un cálculo matemático). Pero para los límites a los cuales trabajamos, es totalmente válido lo que explique.

Por ejemplo, para el booster de 15 dB, tenemos que Ps/Pe=31.62 , osea que si ingresamos por ejemplo con 10mw, tenemos que 15dB = 10 log Ps/0.010w. Despejando Ps nos queda Ps= 0.316w = 316mW. Osea que con una señal de entrada de 10mw salimos con una de 316mW.

Si bien esto no aporta al tema específico del post, si espero haber servido de ayuda en lo que refiere a las unidades con las que se trabaja en telecomunicaciones.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jucemoar (Ago 11, 2009)

hola a to2
 soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria que me colaboraran en hacer un transmisor para la frecuencia de vlf del 2 al 6 ya tengo el modulador pero me hace falta la etapa de  potencia  si alguien sabe de algo o como hacerla me gustaria que me ayudaran atte julio


----------



## javieromero (Ago 17, 2009)

amigo:

te escribo para sugerir que si deseas calbrar la señal en una frecuencia distinta al canal 3 , lo mejor es armar el transmisor de tv de pablin y usarlo como modulador, es mas a lo mejor puede que se aumente la potencia de salida gracias a ello, la diferencia es que debes soldar la resistencia de 75 ohms y agregar un conector RF si lo tienes listo conecta el transmi de pablin al booster que desee, y no olvide a mayor altura tengas el booster junto a la antena, mayor alcance tendrá a menor potencia, puedes usar muy bien con un booster para antenas externas.

Me despido y suerte.

Javieromero


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Oct 13, 2009)

Tengo un Lineal de TV de 600 mW, el cual trabaja con un solo transitor que es MRF237, clase A, el cual es de 4 W, de 175 Mhz, se alimente de 12 V, y su maxima tenciòn emisor colector abierta, base V ceo=18 V y una intensidad maxima de colector Ic= 1 A. y funciona con trasmisores hasta 200 Mhz, osea del canal 2 al 12, cubre la banda I y III,


----------



## javieromero (Oct 15, 2009)

Alex quisiera hacer un par de preguntas:
*¿tienes el esquema del amplificador para ver si es factible de armar?
*¿cuanto alcance tiene y con que elementos (cable,antena y altura) se necesitan para logarla?

Esperando su respuesta, por favor, gracias,

Atte,

javier romero


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Si  lo  tengo el problema es que  no se como  agragarlo al mernsaje.   no se puede perag me quedo grande, *

*Respuesta*

*El amplificador  puede  logar alcanse de hasta  unos  1000 Metros, dependiendo  de la  Antenas  los  600 mW, se logran conforme a la exitacion  del Anplifiacdort,   ya que es en clase  A, Una  antena  de Dipolo con enfardado,  puede lograr dependiendo de las  condiciones jeograficas del terreno y si es  en zona  urbana o rural.   cable  de  50 Oh.  Te  mando los detalle y el  diagrama a tu correo. *


----------



## javieromero (Oct 29, 2009)

Alex:

para adjuntar una imagen del esquema clikea en el clip, antes de nada, comprime la imagen en zip o en rar, respondes al tema, escribe en la respuesta, clikea en el clip, examinas el archivo a subir desde tu PC, clikea subir, y ya tienes enviada el esquema.

Otra pregunta, este lineal tambien se puede usar con un 2N3866?

Atte,

Javieromero


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Nov 13, 2009)

El  transistor   2n3866 es de 1 W,   pero si lo trabajas en UHF,  porduas alcansar distancia de hasta 3 Millas, el cual tiene que ser exitado con dos transistores del tipo  BFY90, el cual  se  alimentan  de 24 Vol,  y podria operar hasta los 512 Mhz,  osea canal 23,


----------



## NINOCHIP (Nov 20, 2009)

Con relacion a transmisor de tv VHF, algun amigo del foro puede aportar esquema de lineal para amplificar señal de 100 o 200mW a dos o tres watt ?


----------



## javieromero (Nov 29, 2009)

Para NIOCHIP:

Le adjunto un esquema a mi criterio, se podría armar y adoptar segun la disponibilidad de existencias de transmisorn en su domicilio, clikea en el unico archivo adjunto de esta respuesta, es de 2 watts maximo.

Para Don Alex:

Yo mencionaba ese transistor porque deseo al menos elaborar un transmisor para canal 3 deseo armar a 15 metros junto a una antena para cubrir en mi barrio, en segunda si existiera esa posibilidad de emitir en UHF hasta canal 23 ¿con que equipo casero puedo usar para sintonizar la frecuencia (canal) a emitir? ¿que se quiere decir con que la antena debe quedar enfardado? ¿que tipo de cable es util y factible de usar para emitir un transmisor? ¿un filtro RF de 9 polos sirve?

Espero sus respuestas, nos vemos,

atte,

javieromero


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 9, 2010)

saben estoy en el mismo projecto...

hoy rastrie entre trastos de chasis de tv y he encontrado algo realmente valioso...
en un principio pense q era un capacitor de rf, pero no lo era, su forma era parecida. Me di cuenta q no era porque tenia otros cables por abajo, una cinta exactamente. Vi en el chasis la siguente leyenda: GND 12V no se q AGC GND. Lo unico q hice fue conectar un modulador AV en el canal 4 al aparato. Luego le conecte 9 volts para luego subirle a 12. me di cuenta q amplificaba un poco y me decidi por ver q pasaba en la pata AGC. Se supone q eso amplifica dependiendo del voltage de polarizacion. Para esto use una pila de 1.5V AA. Y... amplificó!


----------



## javieromero (Feb 12, 2010)

Estimado mumish13:

Quisiera saber ¿que aparato estas usando para este proyecto?, ¿tienes fotos de ella para mostrar y quedar claro cual es?, se lo pido por favor, tal vez pueda asesorar en algo.

Atentamente,

Javieromero


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 12, 2010)

javieromero dijo:


> Para NIOCHIP:
> 
> Le adjunto un esquema a mi criterio, se podría armar y adoptar segun la disponibilidad de existencias de transmisorn en su domicilio, clikea en el unico archivo adjunto de esta respuesta, es de 2 watts maximo.


 



javierromeo, hace tiempo que trato de abrir el archivo y abre, ahora al intentarlo dice "El archivo no se encuentra", podes publicarlo de vuelta?, gracias !.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola javieromero

he decidido cambiar un poco en el proyecto. tal vez para mi sea muy dificil hacer un canal de tv o un tx de fm de un watt. nunca me ha funcado algo asi. no logro conseguir componentes como ustedes los consiguen como comprar pan. un trimer lo compran en cualquier lado pero yo debo buscar y traginar cientos de basuras para encontrar uno o dos trimers. por lo cual no puedo hacer un ampli para tv o radio. menos encuento trts ni nada. asi que me he decidido por armar un canal por cable comunitario. anteayer encontre un vhs que no se ocupaba  y decidi sacarle el modulador de rf. lo monte en una placa de cobre de 15x15 cms  y con 2 conectores hembra rca. para el video le puse una resistencia de 820 ohm para limitar el voltage de video. el problema es que se sobremodulaba y se veia muy blanca la pantalla, osea mucho brillo. pronto subo el protecto. saludos y suerte, que les funcione su proyecto que ami no creo q funcione...


----------



## javieromero (Feb 13, 2010)

mumish13:
debes tener adobe reader para abrir.
Gracias,
Javieromero


----------



## nabesi86 (Sep 11, 2010)

bueno amigos tiempo sin entrar por aqu*Í*..aqu*Í*..yo arme el canal de tv con el vhs y booster.. tiene un alcance de 300 metros mas..menos... utilizo 2 booster , uno d 36 db y otro de 110 ..la gente en mi pueblo les toco hac*E*r buenas antenas para una recepcion optimta ....pero surge un problema , a veces se le va la voz..aparce como uninterferencia y se va la voz,al poco rato regresa d*E* nuevo..


----------



## ortofosfato (Ene 11, 2011)

holas, la verdad que quede fascinado con esto de armar una emisora de tv, mi pregunta: se podria usar este booster para amplificar?
http://www.hobbytron.com/R-LPA-1.html
Que antena seria la mas apropiada?
Espero pronta respuesta, muchas gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola parece que no hay mucha actividad para este futuro canal de TV, saben no tengo las cosas que queria subir las imagenes, pero me renace la idea de tener mi canal de TV...

O sea el material para armar esto sería:

3.....Booster de 20-36dB para TV CABLE
2.....Splitter de una entrada y dos salidas
1.....VCR (Reproductor Cinta con Modulador de RF)
1.....Cable coaxial RG-8U
10...Conectores para el RG-8U
1.....Antena Transmisora

Se sabe que el alcance anda por los 200-300m con antena simple (más con antena directiva)

Alguien más que cuente experiencias para animar a hacernos nuestro propio canal de TV


----------



## homebrew (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola amigo mumish13 saludos, mira este link  http://f5ad.free.fr/   aca tenes de todo sobre transmisores de tv homemade espero que encuentres algo que te guste hay de todo.

Por otro lado no gastes energia $$$ en el proyecto de los boosters, nunca sera gran cosa lo que se puede lograr con esa configuracion.
Lo mejor es buscar algun equipo viejo de UHF con salida a transistor de 5 0 10 wats y modular la ultima etapa de rf con la señal de video en Am y audio en Fm segun la norma eso anda y anda.

Saludos y quedo a las ordenes ante cualquier duda.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 14, 2011)

Yo he hecho unas pruebas con los boosters. He usado un video VHS viejo Sanyo y un preamplificador de mástil de la marca hisrmann que da una salida máxima de 108 db/uV (28 dB). He obtenido los siguientes resultados:

La antena que usado para transmitir, en modo de pruebas, es un cable de 1 mts d elargo puesto de manera vertical.

1 - Conectando masa del VCR al amplificador con cable coaxial la señal llega como mucho al cuarto de baño (10 mts) con una TV portatil en blanco y nego con antena telescópica. LLega muy débil a la antena comunitaria.

2 - Realizando la misma prueba pero conectando solo la salida del VCR (sin la masa) inyectándola a la entrada de antena del preamplificador, la potencia aumenta bastante, llega a media calle en el canal 30 de UHF (540 Mhz). Una TV conectada a la antena comunitaria puede recibirlo en color y perfectamente. Ahora pienso, si me voy a lo alto de una colina y pongo una antena directiva apuntando a las antenas de recepción deberían de verlo.

En sucesivas pruebas hechas con otros moduladores he obtenido los siguientes resultados:

1 - Modulador de una consola clónica Atari 2.600, usando el canal 3 de VHF, alcance de 150 mts (varias calles).
2 - Modulador video VHS Sanyo, emitiendo en el canal 30 de UHF usando la misma antena como mucho 50 mts.

Conclusiones:

No se trata de que el modulador de la videoconsola tenga mayor potencia, sino que a frecuencias más bajas los receptores de TV tienen mayor sensibilidad además de que es más fácil atravesar una pared o un obstáculo.

Saludos. Espero que mis experiencias hayan sido útiles.


----------



## spitgold (Mar 14, 2011)

Buenas..  a todos..  hace años hice estas pruebas el cual me resultaron muy buenas.. utilize un DVD ---> un Modulador RF UHF VHF puesto en canal 3 ----> mas un Booster de 36dBi ---> + una antenita improvisada.  y efectivo! pude ver en todos los TV de mi casa.. lo q veia en el DVD Despues de esto estube buscando fabricar una antena para el canal 3 pero no encuentro mucha informacion ...  ¿Alguien sabe las medidas para el Reflector y los elementos de una antena Direccional para el canal 3? otra cosa en Redes inalambricas WiFi 2.4Ghz  30dBi es = a 1Watt de potencia, nose si aqui se aplicara igual..


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola spitgold, fabricate un dipolo simple de aluminio, es un elemento de 1/2 longitud de onda de la frecuencia que quieres transmitir, el que se corta a la mitad (1/4 onda c/u) ponte tu que quieras transmitir en el canal 3, eso dice que trabajaras aprox a 66mhz. da una longitud aproximada de 4m (por lesear, no se cuanto sera realmente). La mitad de la longitud de onda es de 2m, ese sera el elemento a cortar en un cuarto de onda. Te queda 1m por cada elemento. A un elemento pones el nucleo del coaxial y el otro le pones la malla. En cuanto a los reflectores los puedes hacer al mismo diametro (uno detras el elemento activo y otro delante de ese). Ya en esto no se cuando se tendra que separar cada elemento, eso seria un tira y afloja, un ensayo y error, etc.

Por lo que dices de WIFI, +30dBm son 1W. Es una medida mundial y usada en todas las frecuencias. 

Saludos!


----------



## homebrew (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola estimados colegas les dejo algunas apreciaciones para Andrxx en televisión la norma es usar polarizacion horizontal ya que esta es menos afectada por el ruido artificial caso motores eléctricos y otras perturbaciones electromagnéticas.
De esa forma al tu usar la misma polarizacion en TX y RX. tendrás el máximo alcance.
Luego comentas que cuando conectas la malla del coaxial a la antena baja el alcance es porque la antena no esta bien calculada para la frecuencia de trabajo del modulador eso seria mas o menos 142,5 / F (Mhz) F es la frecuencia central de trabajo de tu modulador " hay que buscar según canal usado en una tabla de frecuencias"
De las pruebas con Atari 2.600 y el modulador Sanyo, emitiendo en el canal 30 de UHF se puede interpretar algunas otras cosas 
Primero: la antena de un metro de cable para el canal 3 es chica y para el canal 30 es grande en todos los casos tienes SWR además hay otros factores como que cable  usaste para unir el booster y la antena en el canal 3 y en el 30 en el canal 30 UHF casi toda la poca potencia que daría el booster se pierde en el cable eso casi de seguro.
Busca en Internet hay tablas de diferentes fabricantes de coaxiales que te dan la  atenuación o perdida en Db según el tipo de coaxial y la frecuencia a usar.
Luego tenemos el tema antena nuevamente en TV hay que usar sistemas irradiantes de banda ancha por lo general de 300 ohms de alimentación, ya que fíjate que un canal de TV ocupa por lo menos 6 Mhz según la norma en cada país, eso es mucho ancho de banda en ese único canal entran muchísimas radios de AM o FM para que tengas una idea.
Por lo tanto lo mejor es esmerarse en el tema antena, coaxial lo mas corto que puedas y de la mejor calidad y luego un poco de potencia.

Para spitgold  cuidado a no confundirse los db, dBi, dBm o cual sea son los mismos sin importar si son wifi o cual sea la frecuencia de transmisión, el valor en  dBi se refiere a ganancia o perdidas segun el signo +/- comparadas con una antena Isotropica por lo tanto es una referencia, igual que las medidas en dBD hacen referencia a lo mismo pero comparada con una antena Dipolo algo real y no el caso de la isotropica que es solo teórica.
Y por ultimo tenemos los dBm que menciona el amigo mumish13 que como bien dice +30 dBm en 50 ohms son 1 Watts de RF pero no son lo mismo que los +30 dBi de spitgold

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 15, 2011)

Gracias homebrew, esas apreciaciones las conocía (pues yo mismo he hecho hasta atenas yagui), se trataba de experimentar un poco con este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 24, 2011)

Parece que no hay mucha actividad por aca... (lo dije y lo digo..jajja) encontre este video en donde el que lo hizo SI le funciono, lo probó con una Wii, un modulador de RF en el canal 3 y un amplificador de 10db con otro de 20db en serie. Lo conecto a su antena de su techo y saco aprox 100m. Muestra su disposicion de los componentes y aparatos a usar.






Esta bueno, es cosa de probar hasta sacarle el maximo alcance.

Otro más...






Saludos!


----------

